# Mikrogeophagus altispinosus Spawning Video Coming Soon!



## Tabatha

*Mikrogeophagus altispinosus Spawning Video*

It took about a month to pair up but my Bolivians started spawning this afternoon.  After pushing one of Ciddian's snails off her rock, we decided to get out the video camera and tripod.

Video 1: 




11 seconds, a close up of the spawning rock and eggs

Thanks for looking!

Tabatha


----------



## Ciddian

Rofl the snail... omg XD

Congrats tabatha!!!!


----------



## Tabatha

Earlier in the evening, the blue apple (?) snail was literally pushed off the rock. Poor Bolivians, the larger of the 2 bn plecos was on the rock and wouldn't budge despite several pokes. I guess the roe was too yummy to give up.


----------



## Ciddian

aweee.....


----------



## lili

Nice video! Congrats T !


----------



## KnaveTO

That is always the catch with any eggs in a tank. The roe is such a delacacy for the other species in the tanks. The only species of egg layers that I have had any success with so far are Kribs. I have 13 fry in a grow out tank right now that are about 1cm long and are starting to develop finally. There are more fry in the 65 gallon that the parents are doing a very good job of protecting and so far no casualities with the other fish in the tank... lol


----------



## kweenshaker

now _that_ is love!!


----------



## Grey Legion

Tabatha said:


> It took about a month to pair up but my Bolivians started spawning this afternoon.  After pushing one of Ciddian's snails off her rock, we decided to get out the video camera and tripod.
> 
> Video 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 seconds, a close up of the spawning rock and eggs
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Tabatha


Those are really great, would you mind if I link them on the MFC site in our Video section, as I am currently looking for content. I will provide you with full credit of course and also to the GTA.


----------



## Tabatha

Grey Legion said:


> Those are really great, would you mind if I link them on the MFC site in our Video section, as I am currently looking for content. I will provide you with full credit of course and also to the GTA.


Wow, that's so cool, of course you can link to them! I'm honored!

@Knave: They're very attentive parents playing tag team, much more so than M. ramirezi where just the male seemed to tend to the roe. Also, M. altispinosus were much more thorough fertilizing the eggs. Perhaps they're more experienced. 

@lili: Thank you!

Tabatha


----------



## Tabatha

*Update #1*

The majority of the eggs still appear to be viable, there's only about 5 or 6 white eggs on the rock. Mom and Dad are doing an awesome job protecting their eggs!


----------



## Pablo

That male is BAKED. That is the most aloof half-finned fertilizing I've ever seen. And I've seen a lot of bolivian spawns  hehe.

he's totally not paying attention to what he's doing, just looking around


----------



## Tabatha

Yeah, it was really tough for them. I had put some algae discs in the tank on the far side to keep the other fish away but someone carried one over and there was a bit of a feeding frenzy near the spawning rock. The big female peppered cory wouldn't move at all for them, mom and dad were having a fit.


----------



## lili

Pablo said:


> That male is BAKED. That is the most aloof half-finned fertilizing I've ever seen. And I've seen a lot of bolivian spawns  hehe.
> 
> he's totally not paying attention to what he's doing, just looking around


----------



## Tabatha

*We Have Wigglers!*

Fry started hatching early this morning, Dad picks them up in his mouth and spits them into the gravel in front of the spawning rock. Mom comes along, picks them up out of the gravel and spits them out on the spawning rock.

I'm sure there must be a method to this seemingly madness. 

I tried taking video but they're way too small and our lens isn't strong enough.


----------



## lili

Bravo for the parents (the fish ones and the humans) !

I want a pair when they are older .... please. 
L


----------



## Tabatha

Because of my video on YouTube, which my husband sent to a friend, who then forwarded the link to his father, who's been breeding for 30 some odd years, thought they were nice looking specimens and would also like some fry!

Lili, if these little guys do make it, I'd be happy to trade a pair for some plants but they're near impossible to sex ;D

Parents are taking turns digging another much bigger hole and protecting their young so I guess they'll be moving again shortly.

- t.


----------



## lili

Tabatha said:


> Because of my video on YouTube, which my husband sent to a friend, who then forwarded the link to his father, who's been breeding for 30 some odd years, thought they were nice looking specimens and would also like some fry!
> 
> Lili, if these little guys do make it, I'd be happy to trade a pair for some plants but they're near impossible to sex ;D
> 
> Parents are taking turns digging another much bigger hole and protecting their young so I guess they'll be moving again shortly.
> 
> - t.


OK. Let's trade for some shrimps .... my plants are OK but that's all. I'll take 2 and ... we'll see.

L


----------



## KnaveTO

Just to let you know that there is an article on Bolivian Rams in Jun's issues of Freshwater and Marine Aquarium.


----------



## Tabatha

Ooooh, I'll have to pick one up!

Update: The parent dug 3 more holes and have moved the fry 3 times. They should be free swimming tonight or tomorrow for sure. This is when I'm afraid they'll be eaten by the angelfish if the parents aren't diligent with protecting them.

When looking at them as wigglers, they look like a vibrating mass, individually, they look like sperm.


----------



## Tabatha

*Houston, We Have Lift Off!*

We have free swimmers!!! 

There looks to be between 25 - 30 fry bobbing around under their parents, Mom and Dad are doing their best to keep them in a tight group away from high traffic areas.

I hope a few make it to adulthood or at least until they go to their new homes!

YIPEEE!


----------



## KnaveTO

Once they are free swimmers there is one predator that they are safe from and that is any of the bottom feeders i.e. cories, loaches etc.

Good luck


----------



## Tabatha

*Fry Disappeared *POOF**

Yesterday morning I fed the fry Hikari first bites then went out with Ciddian for the day. When I got home, the fry were all gone.  

I think I'll move them to my little 5.5g next time for a better survival rate. From everything I've read, they'll spawn again in 2 - 4 weeks. I thought the parents did an outstanding job to get the fry that far in a community tank.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## lili

Tabatha said:


> Yesterday morning I fed the fry Hikari first bites then went out with Ciddian for the day. When I got home, the fry were all gone.
> 
> I think I'll move them to my little 5.5g next time for a better survival rate. From everything I've read, they'll spawn again in 2 - 4 weeks. I thought the parents did an outstanding job to get the fry that far in a community tank.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Sorry to hear that. Too bad.


----------



## fishlover93

sry bout the fry Tabatha. I was thinking of getting bolovian rams or german blue rams but never could decide. Today i am going to ba to get a pair of bolovians or maybe Germans and i wanted to know how do u breed them is there sumtin special? I know you need rocks for the eggs to be laid on but other then that any advice?


----------



## Tabatha

From what I've read and experienced, (German) rams pair up and breed much quicker than Bolivians. Bolivians take a little longer to pair up HOWEVER, Germans are more "delicate", not as hardy as Bolivians.

I love the personality of both but have more luck with Bolivians. If you do want German rams, I would strongly recommend getting them from a local breeder, not a pet shop, just my personal opinion. I got mine from the last DRAS annual auction and they're doing great so far.


----------



## fishlover93

thnax for the tip but i already got the germans. i'll c if they don't do so well i'll get bolovian


----------



## Tabatha

Looks like I have another pair getting ready to spawn soon, spotted them defending territory and cleaning the rock yesterday evening. This time I'll siphon some wigglers out to raise in my quarantine tank.


----------



## Tabatha

The pair spawned Thursday evening, YIPEEE!

I have a group of 6 in my 90g. Shortly after the couple started spawning, the other 4 ganged up and devoured the eggs. 

Remarkably, they spawned again shortly thereafter and have managed to defend this clutch. I should have wigglers by tomorrow at which point I'll move half to the little 5.5g quarantine tank.

On another note, it appears my panda corys have spawned in my 25g, little eggs all over the glass!


----------



## NuclearTech

Congratulations!


----------



## nightowl1350

Congrats on the spawn!

Yes German Blues are a bit more delicate. Not all rams lay eggs on rocks or gravel. One of my german blue pairs the female layed eggs in a silk plant  she did use a rock when I took the plant out thinking they were done spawning.

Good luck with raising up a spawn. I would steal the wigglers and have a cycled sponge filter in your 5 1/2g ready for them. Not sure if the bolivians can eat bbs from the start, but I used microworms for a week or so with the blues and then stared adding in bbs.


----------



## Tabatha

nightowl1350 said:


> Congrats on the spawn!
> 
> Yes German Blues are a bit more delicate. Not all rams lay eggs on rocks or gravel. One of my german blue pairs the female layed eggs in a silk plant  she did use a rock when I took the plant out thinking they were done spawning.
> 
> Good luck with raising up a spawn. I would steal the wigglers and have a cycled sponge filter in your 5 1/2g ready for them. Not sure if the bolivians can eat bbs from the start, but I used microworms for a week or so with the blues and then stared adding in bbs.


I've had (German) rams spawn on plants but not Bolivians, yet.

The latest wigglers didn't make it past a day, I didn't have a chance to siphon them out before they were devoured.

There is more of a difference between the males and females now that they're maturing, the males are longer in body and their fin extensions are starting to develop.


----------

